# Help removing rhinestone glue residue



## BSMAZ

HELP! I had pressed a design onto a black velour jacket that was the wrong color. I removed the studs but am left with the residue. I have tried heat pressing it again and Goo Gone but it's not even breaking down the glue. Any other thoughts? 

I am afraid to use nail polish remover with acetone or super glu solvent because the material is black and velour. The jackets cost is about $60, so I was hoping to not have to eat the cost.

Thanks!


----------



## FredericDesign

Found this link for removing glue from velvet How to Remove Fabric Glue From Velvet | eHow.com


----------



## mfatty500

or little goo gone maybe, available at hardware stores paint dept.


----------



## BSMAZ

FredericDesign said:


> Found this link for removing glue from velvet How to Remove Fabric Glue From Velvet | eHow.com


No luck on the soap and sponge.


----------



## BSMAZ

Already tried Goo Gone. Am trying to put tape back on and use a CLEAN hot glue gun to heat up the individual spots of glue. Otherwise, I will try Goof Off.


----------



## BSMAZ

Tried Goof Off, heating up glue spots and also nail polish remover. Amazingly, the velour is still in good condition and has not discolored but the glue hasn't broken down either. All I have is a really bad migraine! 

The only product I couldn't find was a super glue solvent called Bondini. Looks Ike its sold atHome Depot. I'll let you know if that works...


----------



## BroJames

have you tried placing a paper/towel on the glue spots, press then remove the paper? The chance of that working on glue is slim but who knows?

Have you also tried ice/freezer, paint thinner, vinegar, WD-40, brake fluid, lighter fluid, peanut Butter, Vegetable Oil / Olive Oil, margarine, mayonnaise, etc.? 

Makes me feel like having some snacks.

30 Helpful Items To Remove Sticky Adhesive Goo : TipNut.com


----------



## Leg cramps

Just put the right color stone on the glue spot and press it.


----------



## Rusty44

BSMAZ said:


> HELP! I had pressed a design onto a black velour jacket that was the wrong color. I removed the studs but am left with the residue. I have tried heat pressing it again and Goo Gone but it's not even breaking down the glue. Any other thoughts?
> 
> I am afraid to use nail polish remover with acetone or super glu solvent because the material is black and velour. The jackets cost is about $60, so I was hoping to not have to eat the cost.
> 
> Thanks!


Sorry about your problem with the glue. Any resolve to it? Also, I have a bride to be wanting a black velour hoodie with her new name pressed on the back. Can I ask the procedure you used to to heat set the rhinestones on the velour without it being crushed?


----------



## BSMAZ

Rusty44 said:


> Sorry about your problem with the glue. Any resolve to it? Also, I have a bride to be wanting a black velour hoodie with her new name pressed on the back. Can I ask the procedure you used to to heat set the rhinestones on the velour without it being crushed?


I usually run my press at about 340 for 25 seconds. I turn the heat down to 325 and lighten the pressure a bit. The velour still crushes but once I get the design on, I go back and press the entire jacket. That way it looks even. Once the jacket is worn and rustled, the velour lifts back up.
Hope this helps and good luck!


----------



## hot fix motif

BSMAZ said:


> HELP! I had pressed a design onto a black velour jacket that was the wrong color. I removed the studs but am left with the residue. I have tried heat pressing it again and Goo Gone but it's not even breaking down the glue. Any other thoughts?
> 
> I am afraid to use nail polish remover with acetone or super glu solvent because the material is black and velour. The jackets cost is about $60, so I was hoping to not have to eat the cost.
> 
> Thanks!


Sorry to hear that , and I think you did the worst thing . Remember never heat pressing the residue again .


----------



## jasmynn

I would press the right color over the area where the residue is. If it's the exact same design, it should fit right over. Occasionally I do this, but from putting the wrong name or something like that. I would press the correct name on and if there is any residue showing outside the name, I would put a sprinkle or sparkle design around the name or design with rhinesones in radom places to create a sparkly look. Customers just think you took the time to make their design look extra sparkly


----------



## JenSews2

jasmynn said:


> I would press the correct name on and if there is any residue showing outside the name, I would put a sprinkle or sparkle design around the name or design with rhinesones in radom places to create a sparkly look. Customers just think you took the time to make their design look extra sparkly


Brilliant!


----------



## printingray

I think heat pressing is enough if not removing by that way then suppose these spots are permanent.


----------

